# Found myself a Peugeot PX10 ( mid 70's )



## andyfloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

Was out at the yard sales last weekend. Already had found a 1977 Motobecane Mirage for 75.00. Stopped and saw this Peugeot in the garage, asked the lady if she would sell it. I didnt know about the px10 when I bought it, I just thought it looked like a great fixer upper. Once I got home and got to looking at the components I knew I had a nice bike.

Its what I believe to be a 75 or 76 Electric Blue Peugeot PX-10. 

Component List as follows:

Maillard Hubs "Peugeot Trophy", Competition wheelset with Tubular tire rims
Mafac Levers w/ Mafac Comp Centerpull brake calipers
Stronglight Crankset 48D?
Ideale "90" set
Simplex comp front derailleur, Simplex Rear derailleur
Reynolds 531 Sticker in green on the downtube
Half Chromed chainstay/ fork
Simplex dropouts with adjusters
Simplex Seatpos
Cyclo comp 5 speed freewheel



I did a lot of cleaning on it, and now its pretty much perfect. The paint and chrome on the bike looks great. I did a lot of reading and Im sure this bike is a px10, it has the correct "531" decal and the seatpost is correct as well. Pretty excited to find this bike, should have it running down the road this week.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## cmdrpiffle (Mar 28, 2006)

:thumbsup:Very nice. You do understand however that today's generation of riders are getting cold sweats just looking at the range on that freewheel....


----------



## Tucson_2011 (Nov 10, 2011)

Beautiful bike, great component list and it looks in fine condition. What specifically identifies it as a PX-10 to you? Upscale Simplex parts, to be sure, and the Reynolds 531, but since the dating you got (presumably from the Simplex codes) puts it right in the bike boom how do you know someone just did not upgrade another model at the bike shop before delivery? Peugeots from that period are notoriously hard to pin down sometimes, does it actually have PX10 under the bottom bracket? Not that if it is missing does that mean its still not a PX-10! But if it is there, and something else is not - that seals the deal. That, and the weight of the bike


----------



## LejeuneCdM (Sep 5, 2008)

Tucson_2011 said:


> Beautiful bike, great component list and it looks in fine condition. What specifically identifies it as a PX-10 to you? Upscale Simplex parts, to be sure, and the Reynolds 531, but since the dating you got (presumably from the Simplex codes) puts it right in the bike boom how do you know someone just did not upgrade another model at the bike shop before delivery? Peugeots from that period are notoriously hard to pin down sometimes, does it actually have PX10 under the bottom bracket? Not that if it is missing does that mean its still not a PX-10! But if it is there, and something else is not - that seals the deal. That, and the weight of the bike


It is a PX-10. OP misidentified the crank as a 48D (probably meant 49D), it is a 93. Derailleurs are Super LJ...excellent derailleurs and highly sought after even now. Top of the line wheelset, tied and soldered. Simplex ends and the chrome socks are pretty much exclusive to the high end Pugs. I believe also I can make out the markings on the seat stay caps that are pretty much exclusive to the PX-10. One might be able to make out Reynolds markings on the seat tube near the BB...depends on how heavy the paint. Yes someone could have updated a lower end bike, but the frame characteristics here say this is a real deal.


----------



## andyfloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

Tucson_2011 said:


> Beautiful bike, great component list and it looks in fine condition. What specifically identifies it as a PX-10 to you? Upscale Simplex parts, to be sure, and the Reynolds 531, but since the dating you got (presumably from the Simplex codes) puts it right in the bike boom how do you know someone just did not upgrade another model at the bike shop before delivery? Peugeots from that period are notoriously hard to pin down sometimes, does it actually have PX10 under the bottom bracket? Not that if it is missing does that mean its still not a PX-10! But if it is there, and something else is not - that seals the deal. That, and the weight of the bike



I talked to the original owner. It was an older lady, she said that at the time her boyfriend asked her what bike she would want. So she picked the most expensive one, with all the upgrades because he was paying....LOL:cryin: But yea, it weighs 21lbs without the wheels so its very light. Lighter than my schwinn prelude from 1988 with columbus Tubing. 

I was suprised to find out how rare this bike is, I am just now starting to restore and sell vintage bikes. I plan to keep this one a while however, its too clean and I just wanna ride it. Anyone care to wager what this bike is worth?:thumbsup:


----------



## andyfloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

LejeuneCdM said:


> It is a PX-10. OP misidentified the crank as a 48D (probably meant 49D), it is a 93. Derailleurs are Super LJ...excellent derailleurs and highly sought after even now. Top of the line wheelset, tied and soldered. Simplex ends and the chrome socks are pretty much exclusive to the high end Pugs. I believe also I can make out the markings on the seat stay caps that are pretty much exclusive to the PX-10. One might be able to make out Reynolds markings on the seat tube near the BB...depends on how heavy the paint. Yes someone could have updated a lower end bike, but the frame characteristics here say this is a real deal.


Yea I have done a ton of research in the last few days and its easy to tell that this bike is a px10, the frame weighs nothing, the seatpost is the right diameter, its got all the right stickers in all the right places. haha. 

Pretty pumped to try this bike. It also came with an extra set of wheels Mavic MA40's look brand new.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

PX10s really ride nice


----------



## andyfloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

David Loving said:


> PX10s really ride nice


Yea I cannot wait to ride it thats for sure. Im not concerned about the short range frewheel because I rarely use the L gears anyways.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Very nice find. From what I know, it does look like a PX10--and 1976 (by report) was the last year for the chrome socks/fork ends, & those were pretty much found only on the PX's. 

My brother used to race on a 1970-/1 PX10--the differences from yours were Normandy Competition hubs and the earlier version of the Simplex Comp mechs (still Delrin body) and Mafac comp brakes.

They are an excellent bike!


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

LejeuneCdM said:


> It is a PX-10 Top of the line wheelset, tied and soldered.


Cool! Yup, back then prople were tying and/or soldering their spokes for stiffness. Also wheels were going from 36 spoke to 32, then 28 and so on. Bottom bracket flex was an issue then too. I don't recall too many builders working with tube shapes too much. Gary Klein pretty much eliminated bottom flex in his Klein Quantum, one of which I had.

I had a Gitane Gran Sport with almost the same set-up. But no 531 frame


----------



## Tucson_2011 (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, you got an excellent deal then! I also have a set of those Mavic MA40's and with Campy NR hubs and they are awesome.

*more pics!


----------



## andyfloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

Tucson_2011 said:


> Well, you got an excellent deal then! I also have a set of those Mavic MA40's and with Campy NR hubs and they are awesome.
> 
> *more pics!


Ill have some nicer pics tomorrow when I ride the bike, but for now here are some pictures of the finished project. 

I am going to have the original wheels sandblasted or media blasted because they need a little TLC to get "new" looking. Im going to cover the stickers on the wheels so they remain original looking, once the OEM wheels are perfect and to my standards I will replace the MA40's. I put some Bontrager Race-lite's on the MA40's and they ride pretty nice 700c x 23. 

I did get to ride it today about 15 miles and it hauls ass for sure. There isnt really a "slow" gear on the bike. The Simplex derailleur shifts absolutely like butter. The best friction shifting I have experienced for sure, better than the Suntour VG-T and the like.


----------



## Tucson_2011 (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes, that looks very clean. No need to be in a hurry to bead blast the rims, use some softer methods and repeat the process over time to let time do its work to clean them up. Simple Green, Never Dull, and stuff like that over a period of weeks might just do the job on a daily rider.


----------



## andyfloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

Yea, Im almost thinking it needs new spokes. A couple of the spokes on the OEM wheelset look like rust actually ate into the metal a little bit. The actual rims are in fine order though. 

I really like the way the malliard hubs roll in comparison to the MA40's with Miche hubs they roll a bit better IMO. 

I cant wait to ride this thing longer tomorrow.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Tucson_2011 said:


> Yes, that looks very clean. No need to be in a hurry to bead blast the rims, use some softer methods and repeat the process over time to let time do its work to clean them up. Simple Green, Never Dull, and stuff like that over a period of weeks might just do the job on a daily rider.


A second vote for gentler methods on the wheels. I've used a variety of stuff, but a good grade of metal polish (Met-all) and two cloths--one to apply and rub, one to polish at the end. Use a very fine grade of emory (also called crocus) cloth on the rough spots on the spokes--check if they are chrome or not first (most of that generation were not). I wouldn't worry about the rust spots, unless they are close to the hub or the nipple--and even if a spoke lets go--highly unlikely IMO--, it will not be catastrophic.

You can go over the spokes with a cloth with some auto wax afterwards--it will shine and stay on. It's a job to be done over a drop cloth while watching something mindless on the toob.

I like cleaning the frame in a similar way-carefully with a mild cleaner and damp rag, and then follow with a coat of good car wax sparingly applied and polished off. Keep refolding/flipping the cloth so you are not dragging grit around and scratching..


----------



## andyfloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

Alright, looks like ill be cleaning the wheels while watching american pickers and stuff. lol.


----------



## Tucson_2011 (Nov 10, 2011)

The chemicals in metal polishes continue to work after you have rubbed them off, repeat the process every weekend until it is looking the way you want it - a little bit more oxidation will come out each time.


----------



## andyfloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

Tucson_2011 said:


> The chemicals in metal polishes continue to work after you have rubbed them off, repeat the process every weekend until it is looking the way you want it - a little bit more oxidation will come out each time.



Yea I got most of the oxidation off, the wheels still show some pitting or blemishes but its not going to get any better, trust me ive been working on the wheelset for days on end. But its pretty nice, and the maillard 700 hubs are SO NICE. Gotta get some sew-ups for the wheels and pop em on the bike.


----------



## hollowlegs99 (Jun 26, 2006)

I am 60 years old. When I was 19 a friend put me on a PX-10 with silk sew ups, early 70's frame - maybe late 60's. Those tires were 90 grams I think. It blew me away as up until then I had only ridden balloon tire Schwinns like for a paper route with the mongo racks and frame. The bike was about 10 CM's too small but I was totally hooked. I've been riding light bicycles ever since and went on to race making it to Cat2. She's a beauty. I'm jealous. It's on my bucket list to find one in my size. Ride on!


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

andyfloyd said:


> Was out at the yard sales last weekend. Already had found a 1977 Motobecane Mirage for 75.00. Stopped and saw this Peugeot. It's what I believe to be a 75 or 76 Electric Blue Peugeot PX-10.


I believe Bernard Thevenet (sp?) rode this model when he won two TDF's. It was the top of the line I believe. Didn't Phil Anderson ride for and on a Peugeot early in his career?


----------



## burkebarnes (Jul 22, 2012)

What is the most desired vintage peugeot?


----------



## andyfloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

burkebarnes said:


> What is the most desired vintage peugeot?


A py-10 with the gold anodized bits. I have a px-10 which is top of the line basically a py-10 without the gold anodized rear derail and crankset, But yea the py-10 is rare and hard to find, worth north of 1,000 dollars I would assume.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks like the bike I almost got to buy while in college back in the late '70s. A guy in our bike club was selling it and I was first in line as I recall. One of the other guys in the club (I think he was club president) decided he wanted to buy it for his girl friend and offered me a set of tubular wheels and tires in exchange for giving up the bike. Still have the rims off that set of wheels, but I have not ridden them for a long time.


----------



## Chombi (Jun 23, 2012)

Actually, the market for vintage PX10s have softened up a bit in the last year, and have not been selling as quickly as they did just a couple of years ago. It's a great classic bike but recently, it seems like a lot of them had surfaced for sale, maybe because of the bad economy, many collectrs are selling these bikes first to generate some money. It will come back up in value again for sure as it was the top of the line Peugoet that everyone is familair with.
Great find this blue one. A nice change from the usual white PX10s we see more often. Looks to be in fantastic, unmolested, minty fresh condition too. Did you immediately forget the Moto Mirage after finding this one??

Chombi
1972 Line Seeker CF road bike
1984 Peugeot PSV
1985 Vitus Plus Carbone 7
1986 Alan Carbonio Record


----------



## andyfloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

hollowlegs99 said:


> I am 60 years old. When I was 19 a friend put me on a PX-10 with silk sew ups, early 70's frame - maybe late 60's. Those tires were 90 grams I think. It blew me away as up until then I had only ridden balloon tire Schwinns like for a paper route with the mongo racks and frame. The bike was about 10 CM's too small but I was totally hooked. I've been riding light bicycles ever since and went on to race making it to Cat2. She's a beauty. I'm jealous. It's on my bucket list to find one in my size. Ride on!


I still havent gotten a chance to put the sew-ups on the original wheelset, right now Im just running my Mavic MA40s with Bontrager race-lite hardcase's. Im looking forward to the sew-ups though because like you said they roll so much better, are lighter, and ride more supple. Yea I love the bike it rides really well and unless youre going up a massive hill the small freewheel in the rear does perfectly. :thumbsup:


----------



## andyfloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

Chombi said:


> Actually, the market for vintage PX10s have softened up a bit in the last year, and have not been selling as quickly as they did just a couple of years ago. It's a great classic bike but recently, it seems like a lot of them had surfaced for sale, maybe because of the bad economy, many collectrs are selling these bikes first to generate some money. It will come back up in value again for sure as it was the top of the line Peugoet that everyone is familair with.
> Great find this blue one. A nice change from the usual white PX10s we see more often. Looks to be in fantastic, unmolested, minty fresh condition too. Did you immediately forget the Moto Mirage after finding this one??
> 
> Chombi
> ...


Im going to be keeping this px10 for a while, not because I plan to sell it later but because its so nice and its all original. The paint is still in amazing shape with only 2-3 scratches on the whole bike. Its nearly brand new looking now. I polished up the ad-hoc air pump last night and now I think this bike is done ( save for the original wheels that you see hanging in the picture ). I plan to put on the OEM wheelset as soon as I get a little extra money. Here are some more pics for you all. I did add some campagnolo quick releases and some campagnolo Nuovo pedals.


----------



## Chombi (Jun 23, 2012)

Just a tip,
When you find/get the period correct wheels, try to find tires that have latex/skin sidewalls and not the blackwalls that the bike has presently. The bike will look even better if you do. Black sidewalls on a classic bike like that Peugeot just looks really blah, IMO. It will be harder to find high performance/narrow tires with skin walls in clinchers, but there's a lot of tubulars that have them to choose from. (Panaracers, Vittorias, Schwalbes, just to name a few). So hopefully you decide to look for a tubular wheelset for the bike. If you have not ever owned or ridden tubulars before, It's really worth at least trying them out as you would not beilieve how much better they ride and how they are not as fussy as most think they are........
Thanks for the additional pics! that bike looks immaculate! The rear derailleur looks like it right out of the box new!:thumbsup:

Chombi


----------



## mcjerry (Aug 2, 2005)

I bought one in 1971 @ Berkeley Cycle and Toy in Berkeley, CA. $220 out the door with sew ups. Still remember how that first spin felt.....Thanks for jarring the old memory bank & congratulations on your new ride.


----------



## andyfloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

Chombi said:


> Just a tip,
> When you find/get the period correct wheels, try to find tires that have latex/skin sidewalls and not the blackwalls that the bike has presently. The bike will look even better if you do. Black sidewalls on a classic bike like that Peugeot just looks really blah, IMO. It will be harder to find high performance/narrow tires with skin walls in clinchers, but there's a lot of tubulars that have them to choose from. (Panaracers, Vittorias, Schwalbes, just to name a few). So hopefully you decide to look for a tubular wheelset for the bike. If you have not ever owned or ridden tubulars before, It's really worth at least trying them out as you would not beilieve how much better they ride and how they are not as fussy as most think they are........
> Thanks for the additional pics! that bike looks immaculate! The rear derailleur looks like it right out of the box new!:thumbsup:
> 
> Chombi


yea in the first pic I have the original wheelset hanging above the bike. I plan to put tan sidewall tyres on it too. I spent a week getting the oem wheelset clean


----------



## seaweeds (Jul 24, 2012)

Fantastic bike, stunning color /jealous!


----------



## andyfloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

seaweeds said:


> Fantastic bike, stunning color /jealous!


Thank you


----------



## Chombi (Jun 23, 2012)

I think this bike would be a good counterpoint to a classic Gtiane (which I consider their French arch rivals) as Gitanes mostly came in blue. Some Gitane owners might feel a bit funny seeing a nice bright blue Peugeot like yours. They most likely always expect them to be white.

Chombi


----------



## andyfloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

Chombi said:


> I think this bike would be a good counterpoint to a classic Gtiane (which I consider their French arch rivals) as Gitanes mostly came in blue. Some Gitane owners might feel a bit funny seeing a nice bright blue Peugeot like yours. They most likely always expect them to be white.
> 
> Chombi



Yea I have noticed that a lot of the Gitanes are blue, and I would love to come across a nice Gitane someday. I also noticed like you said that most px10's are white so its kinda neat to have a blue one. I never have seen anyone here in Louisville riding a Gitane, and its rare to see someone on a Peugeot mostly they are the U08's that I see. The only px's in this town are at the bike shops selling for 800-1000 bucks. :blush2:


----------

